# The Blue Ogre Group - Mario Kart Division



## DirtyD (Apr 21, 2009)

<big>*The Blue Ogre Group - Mario Kart Wii Division*</big>

Hello and welcome! We are The Blue Ogre Group. This is our Mario Kart Wii Division. I will hope to have more divisions to come. We will see how this new division works out for us. I will hope to have a forum setup for us tomorrow so we can keep track of all of our events for both this division and the Animal Crossing division.

The 2 divisions are separate in a way. If you are in the Blue Ogre Group MKW Division, then you may not participate in the Blue Ogre Group Animal Crossing events unless you are a member of both groups. I hope to change this soon, but that will mean we will have to expand our Animal Crossing division big time.

We are a group of friends who started in Animal Crossing a few basic concepts. The Animal Crossing division only allows members of a certain decor to join. You must be friendly. You must be respectful. And you must be mature. This goes for your attitude towards other people, whether it be in a group/clan event, or just simply on the forum to someone who isn't even in a group. We pride ourselves on being above all that. We also usually vote on our new members after they have been selected for the criteria by myself and a few other people.

<big>*Requirements*</big>
ust like every other clan we will have requirements to join. But our requirements will be a little different. We will require you to be of a certain skill level (Which will be determined from case to case). Our main requirements are that you must be kind, respectful and mature. I think that is what is going to set us from the rest. You will have to pass a tryout. We do not require you to have a certain VR or any kind of special rank.

<big>*How to join*</big>
Joining is really simple. Simply post here and say, "I want to join" If we have an available spot and you pass a tryout (Once that is in place) you will be a member.

We will NOT be accepting any allied racers at this time

Quickly fill out this form:

MKW Name:
VR:
Rank:
Friendcode:
<big>*Members*</big>

BOG>DirtyD
3823-9227-5664

BOG>Robin
3909-9094-6323

BOG>Andrea
4382-5117-5060

BOG>Joe
1977-1170-4944 

BOG>Silver
4296-3116-9296

BOG>MygL
1376-2356-8238

BOG>Brandon
3265-6215-2908

BOG>firewlf
5241-2589-5826

BOG>Fitzi
1505-1188-6587  



<big>*Media*</big>
We will have media once we get on our feet. I will hopefully be able to take video, and hopefully some others in our group will be able to.


Right now this thread is kind of boring. I will add to it and make it better. I just wanted to get this out here so members can start joining and we can start setting up various events.


<big>*Upcoming Events*</big>

Group Practice Friday April 24th
4pm EST / 8pm GMT
2-3GPs Random Voting

1. BOG>DirtyD
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Saturday, April 25th 1pm EST / 5pm GMT
Friendly Clan War with Clan Volo [CV]
4v4 2GP's with Random Voting

1. BOG>DirtyD
2. BOG>Joe!
3. BOG>Silver
4. BOG>Robin

Reserve
1. BOG>Fitzi
2.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 21, 2009)

Could I join?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 21, 2009)

I didnt know that you played Mario Kart... Sure let me fix up the form...Will just need your MKW Name, VR, Rank, and Friendcode


----------



## PaJami (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay. I'll have to check sometime. (I don't play much, so I'm pretty bad...)


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 21, 2009)

If it's possible I would like to join, I don't play much either but i don't suck at it.. lol


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 21, 2009)

lol i will add you both, but we need active players who can participate in the weekly tournaments and events


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 21, 2009)

Also I'm willing to help people out.  I can send you some of my ghosts, I can take you around the track... Whatever it takes.


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 21, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> lol i will add you both, but we need active players who can participate in the weekly tournaments and events


Well I have no life until the weekend and that's usually at night. So I'm game..


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 21, 2009)

ok just do the quick form so I can add you to the list.  Then we will organize something where we can all play together soon


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 21, 2009)

What other sites did you put this on?

Just curious.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 21, 2009)

I havent put it on any other sites yet, but the next one I do is www.mariokartwii.com, where we will probably find most of our wars and what not


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, some of the clans on there have over 7000 posts.

I'm scared...


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 21, 2009)

lol I created one of those clans there that are still there today.  I have raced many of the clans there, and have been members of several of them as well


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 21, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Also I'm willing to help people out.  I can send you some of my ghosts, I can take you around the track... Whatever it takes.


I shall get on it now to get the info...


----------



## Robin (Apr 21, 2009)

Can I join? I will post up my details later.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 21, 2009)

Everybody who wants to join can fill out the form and i will put you in the list.... Then we will all get together and play and see where we are at lol


----------



## Robin (Apr 21, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Everybody who wants to join can fill out the form and i will put you in the list.... Then we will all get together and play and see where we are at lol


OK, can you let me check my friend code and stuff, I will post it up in a second!


----------



## Robin (Apr 21, 2009)

MKW Name: Robin
VR: 6792
Rank: A
Friendcode: 3909-9094-6323


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 21, 2009)

Could I join too?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm scrolling through your threads to find your clan.

You were in a car accident?!?!?!?! :O

Edit: Lol Xbox nailed to a tree


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok we have one member in.  And I'm not quite sure Jarrad... I'll stew over it, but probably not.


----------



## Robin (Apr 21, 2009)

Good Game DirtyD!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll be back soon to play again shortly.  I will eventually make a BOG forum, so we can maybe better organize both Animal Crossing and MKW events


----------



## Robin (Apr 21, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I'll be back soon to play again shortly.  I will eventually make a BOG forum, so we can maybe better organize both Animal Crossing and MKW events


OK, I got a room set up.

The forum sounds great!

Can I help make the forum? I have experience with zetaboards, and maybe I could give you some of the coding I have.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 21, 2009)

Could i join?


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 21, 2009)

MKW Name: Andrea
VR: 7713 (just finished playing)
Rank: A
FC: 4382-5117-5060


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok added to the members list.... few more members and I'll start organizing events.  I'm available to play if/whenever anyone else wants to


----------



## Joe (Apr 21, 2009)

MKW Name: joe!
VR: 7953 (Changes often,)
Rank: ?????/
Friendcode: err. In sig.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 21, 2009)

Rank is your overall rank... Like 1 star, 2 star, and so on.   We already have 4 members in.  This could get really active really quick =)


----------



## Joe (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know how to get the stars 
But I have unlocked everything, But I never race regulary.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 21, 2009)

you have to play 1 player grand prix and get at least a 1 star ranking on every course, including mirrors to get 1 star.... 2 stars for 2... and 3 stars for 3


----------



## Joe (Apr 21, 2009)

oo. Ima have a try at it


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it possible if i could join?


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 21, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> you have to play 1 player grand prix and get at least a 1 star ranking on every course, including mirrors to get 1 star.... 2 stars for 2... and 3 stars for 3


Yea I got stars in all the grand prix except for the Mirror one, I gave up on it lol..


----------



## Joe (Apr 21, 2009)

I have stars in 50cc, Every course, but 3 courses has 2 stars instead of one????


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 21, 2009)

You need to have at least a 1 star ranking on every course, every cc.  every course on 50cc, every course on 100cc, every course on 150cc, and on mirror.  If you have all 1 stars, and a couple 2 stars... then you will show with a 1 star ranking.  You wont be 2 until every course is at least a 2 stars


----------



## Joe (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm confused 
Don't I geta  star if I don't have stars on every course in the cc?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 21, 2009)

Those who wish to join, you must provide your information so I can add you to the list... Once we get a couple more members I'm going to start organizing practices, then events


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 21, 2009)

can u reserve a spot for me?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 21, 2009)

I may join. Depends on if I can get back in to the game or not.


----------



## Tornado (Apr 21, 2009)

id like too join if possible


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

If you want to join, you MUST fill out the form


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't wait til we get started


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm going to post us onto the other site today probably.

Also others that are asking to be members, you MUST fill out the form so i can add you.  I'm going to have a limit of 12 members in this division... so room for 8 more


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

Colm fitzi want's to join.


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I'm going to post us onto the other site today probably.
> 
> Also others that are asking to be members, you MUST fill out the form so i can add you.  I'm going to have a limit of 12 members in this division... so room for 8 more


What going on with the forum DirtyD?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 22, 2009)

MKW Name: Silver
VR: 8683
Rank: 2 stars
Friendcode: 4296-3116-9296


----------



## MygL (Apr 22, 2009)

MKW Name:MygL
VR:8000+
Rank:*Star*
Friendcode:In the left

Im Active here, not so much as before, but yeah pretty active


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

I havent been able to make one yet, But I will very soon.  I am going to make an entire BOG forum which will have sections for each division.  I am testing out this MKW division right now... But would like to eventually add Brawl, GH and maybe CoD


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I havent been able to make one yet, But I will very soon.  I am going to make an entire BOG forum which will have sections for each division.  I am testing out this MKW division right now... But would like to eventually add Brawl, GH and maybe CoD


Do you want me to make one on Zetaboards?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll make one on Zeta, i already have a skin to use..> I just have to actually do it.


Both of you have been added..  I put your names as BOG>????  Simply because we will all use the same tag.  Everyone in the clan, please add BOG> to the front of your name... I am talking to the clan I made a long time ago right now, to set up a practice war on Saturday afternoon (Evening for those in the UK)


----------



## MygL (Apr 22, 2009)

Cool, can I give it some stylish to that BOG > thingy?


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I'll make one on Zeta, i already have a skin to use..> I just have to actually do it.
> 
> 
> Both of you have been added..  I put your names as BOG>????  Simply because we will all use the same tag.  Everyone in the clan, please add BOG> to the front of your name... I am talking to the clan I made a long time ago right now, to set up a practice war on Saturday afternoon (Evening for those in the UK)


Do you want any coding from my forum, like a latest news bar, etc...


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

The only coding I really want to add is "New Posts"

And I dont mind if you spruce it up.  Just make sure it has a clear looking BOG and a > afterwards.  It might have to be changed eventually to BOG>  because some tournaments we will be joining require the same tag for all members.  But if we come to that I will let you know


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2009)

Welcome to the BOG!


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> The only coding I really want to add is "New Posts"
> 
> And I dont mind if you spruce it up.  Just make sure it has a clear looking BOG and a > afterwards.  It might have to be changed eventually to BOG>  because some tournaments we will be joining require the same tag for all members.  But if we come to that I will let you know


OK. I don't have new posts yet, sorry.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok guys great news.  I have a clan war setup for us.  It is going to be just a practice clan war.  It wont count for anything.  Just my old clan, I told them I wanted a scrimmage so we could practice a little bit. Sign up here.

It will be on Saturday at 12pm EST / 5pm GMT.  We are going to try for a 4v4.  Random voting, no glitches.  Standard game... We will do probably 2 GPs, still ironing out some of the details.

1. DirtyD
2. Joe
3. Silver
4.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 22, 2009)

Sign me up.

Btw, I'm busy atm so I can't pick up my furniture set.


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

Sign me up.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok signed you both up.  I'm being told that it is at 1pm EST not 12pm EST... let me talk to my friend


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

Is the other clan on MKW.com?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes it is the clan I made back in November.  It is against Clan Volo [CV]

It is just a practice war


----------



## MygL (Apr 22, 2009)

Im not going...

I still suck, and probably going to have a tourney...

I dont know... Im going to MKW now


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

Is the clan good?
Link to the clan plzz?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 22, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Im not going...
> 
> I still suck, and probably going to have a tourney...
> 
> I dont know... Im going to MKW now


Until today, I hadn't played Mario Kart for over a month.

But I'm still going.


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't played in 2 days, & your still probbaly better than me.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

This is just a practice war guys.  Just to see where we are at.  The clan is fairly good.  They have a lot new members I'm unfamiliar with.  They aren't the best clan on MKW.com but they are pretty good.  I dont have a link to their thread, but if you go to the clan section of MKW.com you cant miss them, will be one of the top 10 threads


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

What's the name of the clan?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

Clan Volo - CV


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

I take it as you are ' The King '


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

no, thats my friend Stu... He took over when I quit the clan with a new thread.

on MKW.com I'm DirtyD lol


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2009)

can you reserve a place for me, i might be able to go, i will find out tonight.


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm JoeRawrr on MKW.com
xD


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll put you in as a reserve/maybe for the clan war


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2009)

Mii Name: Brandon
FC: 3265-6215-2908
VR: 7800+ (not exact, but somewhere around there)


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Ok guys great news.  I have a clan war setup for us.  It is going to be just a practice clan war.  It wont count for anything.  Just my old clan, I told them I wanted a scrimmage so we could practice a little bit. Sign up here.
> 
> It will be on Saturday at 12pm EST / 5pm GMT.  We are going to try for a 4v4.  Random voting, no glitches.  Standard game... We will do probably 2 GPs, still ironing out some of the details.
> 
> ...


If we get enough, they might let us change it to a 5v5 or 6v6 if they have enough players.  Otherwise I would like 1-2 reserves... Just in case


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

I think this is going to be more success than BOGAC.


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I'll put you in as a reserve/maybe for the clan war


Thanks!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes I think so too Joe, but I dont want it more or less successful, I just really wanna have fun with it.  I was apart of half the clans on MKW.com so I know quite a bit of people that will give us a war whenever.  and then I need to get us into the GTT.  I'll talk to Morgif or Vi as soon as I can... It's weds. so they are probably really busy right now lol


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

GGT?
Morgif?
GI?


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

I've noticed you changed your name to:
BOG DirtyD
Should we do it?
Because I'm adding BOG to my name.


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I've noticed you changed your name to:
> BOG DirtyD
> Should we do it?
> Because I'm adding BOG to my name.


You are meant to i think.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

yes everyone accepted must add BOG> to their name


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

Okay, done.
:]


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2009)

Me join?

MKW Name:Fire5....._I think_
VR:Forgot
Rank:Forgot
Friendcode:Forgot

I'll post them later.


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Me join?
> 
> MKW Name:Fire5....._I think_
> VR:Forgot
> ...


firewolf45
524125895826


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....Stalker


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

I was wondering who firewolf45 on my friends list was lol


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 22, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I was wondering who firewolf45 on my friends list was lol


 :O *Cries*


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

I added you.  We are already up to 8 members.  I'm working on the thread here in a few minutes.  Will do the forum tonight and tomorrow


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2009)

DirtyD, I can come to the Event on saturday.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

I made a thread for us so we can start getting clan wars and other events.  Here is a link:

http://www.mariokartwii.com/f26/blue-ogre-group-mario-kart-division-bog-43097.html

Also, I am closing open enrollment.  From this point on you must pass a tryout.  It wont be that intense of a tryout.  You have to be down right awful for me not to say yes lol


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

:L
I posted on it


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 22, 2009)

Am I aloud join?


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

No. You suck. Dx
Joke


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 22, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> No. You suck. Dx
> Joke


 :O  :O  :O  ok then... T_T


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

Can Fitzi join ^_^


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes, I was waiting on Fitzi's friendcode and info


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

Fitzi
0 stars
1505-1188-6587


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 22, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Fitzi
> 0 stars
> 1505-1188-6587


Thank you Joe

And My FC was in my avator! 

Thank you for letting me in! :gyroidsideways:


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

You are welcome.  I'm going to hopefully schedule us a practice before Saturday.  Maybe Thursday or Friday.


Here is our upcoming events:

<big>*Upcoming Events*</big>

Saturday, April 25th 1pm EST / 5pm GMT
Friendly Clan War with Clan Volo [CV]
4v4 2GP's with Random Voting

1. BOG>DirtyD
2. BOG>Joe!
3. BOG>Silver
4. BOG>Robin

Reserve
1. 
2.


We can still use 2 reserves, this is just in case someone doesn't show up, or if for some reason we can bump it to a 6v6


----------



## MygL (Apr 22, 2009)

Wait, to change name... I have to change my Mii


----------



## MygL (Apr 22, 2009)

NVM, I added everyone of the list =P


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 22, 2009)

I will join this group as soon as i get MKW (ordered from amazon)


----------



## Joe (Apr 22, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I will join this group as soon as i get MKW (ordered from amazon)


Have you ever played before?


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't wait til Saturday!


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 22, 2009)

Can i be on the back up list?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes I will add you to the reserve Fitzi


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 22, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a bit. i borrowed from a friend. =)


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2009)

hmmmm, this really isn't much of a MK group without ryudo in it.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

Ryudo is already in a clan


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Ryudo is already in a clan


nvm


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

Upcoming Events:

Group Practice Friday 4pm EST / 8pm GMT  Sign up here.

1. BOG>DirtyD
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Upcoming Events:
> 
> Group Practice Friday 4pm EST / 8pm GMT  Sign up here.
> 
> ...


Which Friday? What is the date?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

This friday sorry, April 24th


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry, I can't make it.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

I made us a forum.  I still want to make a banner for it, and then I'll go through some of the HTML and what not.  But its there.

http://s1.zetaboards.com/The_Blue_Ogre_Group/

I also need to add some stuff to the forums... In time... In time lol


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2009)

Cool, i joined


----------



## Joe (Apr 23, 2009)

I can't make the practice


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 23, 2009)

That's ok, the practice isnt mandatory


----------



## Robin (Apr 23, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I made us a forum.  I still want to make a banner for it, and then I'll go through some of the HTML and what not.  But its there.
> 
> http://s1.zetaboards.com/The_Blue_Ogre_Group/
> 
> I also need to add some stuff to the forums... In time... In time lol


Nice forum, I joined it. 

From now on shall we talk on that forum?


----------



## Joe (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll probably still post here.


----------



## Robin (Apr 23, 2009)

I might post on both forums.


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone up for a race?


----------



## Joe (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm in WW race.


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

I have set up a room, me and Draco are gonna play.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 24, 2009)

I wanna play


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

Still want to play? I have a room open.


----------



## Joe (Apr 24, 2009)

Still open?


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

Last race.


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

We are waiting now.


----------



## MygL (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmph, I might go


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

The room is open! Please hurry!


----------



## MygL (Apr 24, 2009)

Lol I dont got you added


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

OK.

Joe, are you coming?


----------



## Joe (Apr 24, 2009)

I need to add you. Am I to late?


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

yup, sorry.


----------



## Joe (Apr 24, 2009)

Awww okay, I might come to the next one.


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

I got to go now, maybe someone else will host.


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a race rank of 7,000 now!


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 24, 2009)

^^I have a 7500!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 24, 2009)

^^ I have 8,000 

BTW, n00by question, but how do you get those stars next to your name? o.o


----------



## MygL (Apr 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ^^ I have 8,000
> 
> BTW, n00by question, but how do you get those stars next to your name? o.o


Complete ALL GPs in 1 star or 2 or 3


----------



## Thunder (Apr 24, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, cool, what about the gold wheel?


----------



## MygL (Apr 24, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Race 50 times (I think) using the Wii Wheel


----------



## Robin (Apr 24, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it have to be on Wi-Fi?


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 24, 2009)

can you please reserve one spot for me? im getting the game in a few days. just ordered from amazon three days ago.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 24, 2009)

Let me ally nao!  o:<


----------



## Joe (Apr 24, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> can you please reserve one spot for me? im getting the game in a few days. just ordered from amazon three days ago.


Have you played it ever before?
Because people who play it first time aren't really good, no offense.


----------



## Fernee (Apr 24, 2009)

dude can i join here my info
zombii
7103
i dont know where to see rank
its in sig


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Last night, my mum thought she'd give MKW a go. I left it on WW. By accident (I went out), & my mum lost like 700 of my RV. Now I'm on 7326


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 25, 2009)

^^haha!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Shup.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

can i join DirtyD?

MKW Name: SEAN
VR: um i think around 9000 
Rank: 2 stars
Friendcode: 1461-9455-4089


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

Fill out the form.


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

It's today the clan race right?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay, good :]
I hope we win


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 25, 2009)

Does anyone wanna race?


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

I am so excited for the clan race! Good luck guys!


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Me too!
I've been practicing all day


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

lol

My VR is now 7500


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

I got mine back to 8000 today.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Cool.

Want to race? I can't race now, but in about 30 minutes?


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Sure, I'm available all day =]


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

wish i was in this race =/


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> wish i was in this race =/


I am sure DirtyD will arrange another one.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Sure, I'm available all day =]


OK, I will post here when I have made a room.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully...

im not in the group yet but im sure i'll get in

you in the MKWII rankings?


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I am not in the rankings, I have never raced anyone there...


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm not in the rankings either!


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should

im in there so if you wanna get in, race me sometime


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I'm not in the rankings either!


dont worry joe

I know you'll get in there with ease


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

But tkd don't battle waluigi, it doesn'[t work. XD


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, maybe I will try it out sometime...

Still, what is your VR?


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> But tkd don't battle waluigi, it doesn'[t work. XD


shhhhh joe dont tell anyone


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> But tkd don't battle waluigi, it doesn'[t work. XD


LOL!

How good is he?


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


around 9000

but i never go on WW anymore just get disconnected and lose about 500vr every time...


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

He's not good at all 
Well he is, But no weapon things work on him.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...9000?!

*Runs away*


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

ryudo's was 9999. xD


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what vehicle do you use?


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funky Kong on Bowser Bike.

And yourself?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> ryudo's was 9999. xD


And I've beaten him in a GP before  :veryhappy:


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mii- Mach Bike

controller?


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remote and Nunchuk.

What is your controller?


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea its possible

ive only beaten him in a GP once...

but he hardly has any flaws so its really hard to beat him


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


classic controller

so much easier to use than the wheel


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

The Killer thing for me is that I can't dodge Blue Shells... On DS I did it a few times...


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I suck with the Wheel.

I haven't tried my Gamecube or Classic out yet...


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won by 1 point


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG you have too

its great

just press one button to do a wheelie/trick


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so it wasnt 1 on 1?


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I might today!


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> The Killer thing for me is that I can't dodge Blue Shells... On DS I did it a few times...


I can, when I have the unlimited 3 mushroom things. xD
(hacks)


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I probably could as well.


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

I lost my 8000VR


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 on 1 is lame  <_<


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I lost my 8000VR


WHY WTF HAPPPENED? D:


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i like 1 on 1 O:

but group is better

ive never been in a race with more than 3 people


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi, fill in form:

MKW Name:
VR:
Rank:
Friendcode:


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

idk Waluigi, Some noob blue shelled my right near the finish line, Then I ended up coming in like 9th, then I lost like 300vr
I need 100VR to get back though,


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Waluigi, fill in form:
> 
> MKW Name:
> VR:
> ...


i did

i edited my last post


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> idk Waluigi, Some noob blue shelled my right near the finish line, Then I ended up coming in like 9th, then I lost like 300vr
> I need 100VR to get back though,


i freakin hate it when that happens

i hate blue shells with a passion


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same 
There only good if you have mushrooms


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and theyre only good if your not first 

but i never get mushrooms  T_T 

i wanna hack...


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like hacking


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard that nintendo bans you from wi-fi if you hack...

is it true?


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you can bypass it.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

I was playing on wifi yetserday. I was racing on N64 Bowser's castle, and was on the final lap.

As I approached the jump over the lava near the finish line, I was in 4th place. I grabbed an item box and got a Blue shell. I threw it.

It sent 1st place flying just as he/she was about to cross the finish line. 2nd place drove into 1st place's dropped banana. 3rd place crashed into them.

I drove past and came first


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

lol. That was lucky 
what's your VR?


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I was playing on wifi yetserday. I was racing on N64 Bowser's castle, and was on the final lap.
> 
> As I approached the jump over the lava near the finish line, I was in 4th place. I grabbed an item box and got a Blue shell. I threw it.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone up for a race? I will open a room now.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O: how?


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.

How do you hack?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

Someone open a room.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

I will, wait a sec,


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

Yay, I'm in.

Edit: Got Dced

Edit: Now I'm in


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Yay, I'm in.
> 
> Edit: Got Dced
> 
> Edit: Now I'm in


in what?


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

I am going to open a private room now, feel free to join.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh well, I will just join you silver.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

I left to get a better kart. Re-joining now.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

ok, see you in a sec.

Anyone else want to join?


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

can i plz join?!


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

We are in a WW race.


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll join it.


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm on my 3rd GP & I can't find you guys.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Have you registered us?


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, it was showing you are in a WW race.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Strange...

Open a room, and I will join.


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

I joined your room


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok!

Anyone else wanna join?


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Hopefully Waluigi will come & join =D


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

It is the first time i am using a gamecube controller.


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

I always use nunchuck


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

I can join


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

1 more Race.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> 1 more Race.


ok

i really wanna race


----------



## DevilGopher (Apr 25, 2009)

seems cool, but suck xD


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

xD
I dunno what happened. I was being suckish.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Good Game!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Will I open a room cos I have Waluigi on my FL.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

ok, I will join.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

On my screen on the first race, I won... But Sean got the points lol.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> On my screen on the first race, I won... But Sean got the points lol.


but on my screen i won...


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. We must have lag.

Every race I start, you never get a boost start. Unless you don't get one on your screen...


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i always get a boost start 

every game...


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

It never shows you do, it shows that you stay at the line for like 3 secs.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> It never shows you do, it shows that you stay at the line for like 3 secs.


well thats my *censored.3.0*ed up lag for ya 

i hate my lag


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry I missed the event yesterday, I was getting ready for a get together.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> i hate my lag



We all hate your lag.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good.

I hope it dies in a hole


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

2hrs :]


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> 2hrs :]


2 hours till what?


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

The clan race.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

Yay 

Imma win >


----------



## Fontana (Apr 25, 2009)

lucky...

it would be 1am for me then

good luck


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

nome silver x]


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

55 minutes till the clan race


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

DirtyD needs to come on soon to arrange everything.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

He better not forget


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree, I was talking to the Volo person and he's online & everything.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> He better not forget


lol

There is still 45 minutes...


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

That's true, but we need to arrange it.


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

*Goes in WW Race*


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Where are you DirtyD!?


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

8mins.


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

:'(
DIRTYD WE NEEED YOU.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Where's DirtyD?


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

idk. 
I'm on WW waiting for him. With Silver


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, I am trying to join you, but I can't... Is it full?


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Nope 10 people. 

According to theKing.
DirtyD is on the moon


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Nope 10 people.
> 
> According to theKing.
> DirtyD is on the moon


I wonder why I can't join then...


----------



## Peso (Apr 25, 2009)

I have Mario Kart Wii!I need my FC tho. :O


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't bother, silver isn't on, & I'm leaving it. I'll still stay on Wi-Fi though,


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Don't bother, silver isn't on, & I'm leaving it. I'll still stay on Wi-Fi though,


Yeah, I saw.

Shall I open a room?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

I went to the tiolet


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice to know :]
It was Koopa Kape when you left. 

I'm not joining. I'm waiting for DirtyD


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

OK then.

Do you think it is canceled?


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Hopefully not.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Have you got the other clans FC? I don't...


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

nope.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Shall we do one GP and see if he comes?


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Yuu open a room.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Yuu open a room.


Didn't you just open one? I am joining that one now...


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

What happens to Robin?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

Jo-wned.


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 25, 2009)

Did anyone even add me, I wanted to do some racing but no one be on...


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

I liked the fooling part ^_^


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

AHHHHHH! Just when I made it to the other side!!!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

How did you do that?


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 25, 2009)

i would like to join

MKW Name: Joey
VR: 7,530
Rank: 2 stars
Friendcode: 1161-3884-9272


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> How did you do that?


I mushroom boosted of that little hill in the corner.


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Did you fall in the water?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, but I was closer to the other side.


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Ima try it 

I'm trying to get stars near ny name.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

Reverse GP


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

huh?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

What courses can you do backwards?

N64 DK ....... (forgot name)
Daisy Circuit.
Sherbert Land 
?


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> What courses can you do backwards?
> 
> N64 DK ....... (forgot name)
> Daisy Circuit.
> ...


*Cough* Nevermind.


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Luigi circuit


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Luigi circuit


Boring....

Wario's Gold Mine.


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

mario curcit. 
GCN Mario circuit or summin
N64 mario thingy.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 25, 2009)

can i join?


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

The owner of the thread, isn't online.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 25, 2009)

i feel stupid i didnt even check, sry guys


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

No don't be. it's okkay :]


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 25, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut?
I have countless flaws and oftenly make noobish mistakes. o.0
I get owned a lot... just not here. xD


----------



## Thunder (Apr 25, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's probably my problem, I make way too many n00b mistakes :x


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 25, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh. I just suck. > Jk..........for now.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 25, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still demand to be an ally... o:<


----------



## Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

I hate making Noob mistakes


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I hate making Noob mistakes


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 25, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think noobs know to hate them...


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.

I think they do


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 26, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I demand that you become one.


----------



## Joe (Apr 26, 2009)

I take it dirtyD hasn't come online.


----------



## Robin (Apr 26, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I take it dirtyD hasn't come online.


He hasn't...


----------



## Joe (Apr 26, 2009)

Do I need to do mirror mode to get a star?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Joe (Apr 26, 2009)

Fack, This will take ages, I have more than 1 star on 50 & 100


----------



## Robin (Apr 27, 2009)

Is the event going to be re-scheduled?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, where be the DirtehD. :l


----------



## Thunder (Apr 27, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno o.o


----------



## Robin (Apr 27, 2009)

He hasn't been around for a while.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 27, 2009)

ill join! ill post my info in a bit


----------



## Robin (Apr 27, 2009)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> ill join! ill post my info in a bit


DirtyD isn't around, and he is now testing people to join I think.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 27, 2009)

ahh fine


----------



## D Man 83 (Apr 27, 2009)

i am not in A.C.C.F. BOG, but i would like to join this one please, PM if you want my information


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> i am not in A.C.C.F. BOG, but i would like to join this one please, PM if you want my information


-_-
You didn't read the first post did you? Your meant to fill a form.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I was in the Hospital Friday night due to a very nasty flu bug that left me out of it until last night pretty much.  I left work early Thursday with it, and havent been back to work until today.  I will reschedule the practice war.

If you wish to join you must fill out a form, and you must pass a tryout.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 28, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I still demand to be an ally... o:<


We aren't allowing any allied racers at this time


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

um i filled out a form...
but ill do another one if i have to


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

The Swine Flu?!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm still going back through all the posts since I havent been near my computer since Thursday.  if you wanted to fill out a new one that'd be great so I dont have to find it lol

I was tested for Swine Flu, but no it wasnt Swine.  But it was really bad.  I threw up for 3 days.  My muscles were so sore I couldnt even make a fist.  Everything hurt really really bad.  I laid in bed until this morning.  I had a bucket next to me so I didnt have to get up to go throw up.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

ok ill fill out another one


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I'm still going back through all the posts since I havent been near my computer since Thursday.  if you wanted to fill out a new one that'd be great so I dont have to find it lol
> 
> I was tested for Swine Flu, but no it wasnt Swine.  But it was really bad.  I threw up for 3 days.  My muscles were so sore I couldnt even make a fist.  Everything hurt really really bad.  I laid in bed until this morning.  I had a bucket next to me so I didnt have to get up to go throw up.


I was sick from Sunday to today 
I'm off school now though.

At least it wasn't the Swine Flu.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I need to setup a co-leader so this doesnt happen again.  So if someone doesnt show the war can still happen.


Swine Flu wouldnt of been too bad.  Probably wouldnt of been much different.  Swine will really only be deadly to the young and the old


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

MKW Name: SEAN
VR: um i think around 9000
Rank: 2 stars
Friendcode: 1461-9455-4089

do i really need to pass the tryout even though im no.2 on the MKWII rankings for tbt


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm young, but I live far away from Ameria.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I'm young, but I live far away from Ameria.


Wheres Ameria? xD


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 28, 2009)

There was a case of swine flu only 15 miles from where I live.  we were a lil worried for a moment.  But i didnt have those symptoms.


And yes everyone must pass a tryout unless I know how good you really are.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 28, 2009)

What's Allied?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 28, 2009)

An allied racer is someone who isnt really in the clan, but races with the clan when they are needed


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

Eek :|
15miles. That's like the same miles as my school.

I meant America


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

alright i'll try out but prepare yourself for lag...


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

omg can i race if your racing?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 28, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> alright i'll try out but prepare yourself for lag...


I hate your lag...

But I love racing against you! (I like racing people from Australia) ^_^


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

Me too, especially on battles.
Why the Aussies?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 28, 2009)

They live at the other side of the world!


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

Ya so. xD
?


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Me too, especially on battles.
> Why the Aussies?


  cos we love irish people


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 28, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

What about English? :'(


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> What about English? :'(


HELL YEA


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> What about English? :'(


:O

Irish for life!  ^_^


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 28, 2009)

wtf is going on here.. x]


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

*Goes in WW race*


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> wtf is going on here.. x]


Mkw stuff


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> wtf is going on here.. x]


omg gabby join xD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 28, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDDDDDD
Thats funny.
You know how i am in mkw


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very congratulating


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

I just got Disconnected :|
I lost 200.
Now I'm 7800 summin


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 28, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD Whatever you saaay ahahaa


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no im serious now gabby!

plz join youll own everyone xD


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

WTFFF. IM KEEP ON GETTING DC'D :|


----------



## Gnome (Apr 28, 2009)

Sean, you're damn lag annoys me to hell. Even in other games.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 28, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno.

Ohhh yeaah i totally own everyone riight? x]
[/sarcasm]


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Sean, you're damn lag annoys me to hell. Even in other games.


shut up sean! xD


----------



## Gnome (Apr 28, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you. Yeah I went _there_.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WILL AND DONT YOU DARE DENY IT


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my brawl dosent lag much anymore


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 28, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never denied it.
I just used sarcasm x]

I gtg get ready for school now tho 
sooooo i'll think bout joinin er whateverr


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cya 

have fun at......school


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

LOL.
I had my hacks turned on, Moon jump & choose whatever item :L
Well funny.
There offnow.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> LOL.
> I had my hacks turned on, Moon jump & choose whatever item :L
> Well funny.
> There offnow.


moon jump?

oh and how much vr do you have now?


----------



## Gnome (Apr 28, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my Wii broke!


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8000 10 mins ago.
7500 now. I got Dc'd twice.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  :O  you poor guy


----------



## Fontana (Apr 28, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geez

its so annoying when that happens

reason why i quit WW


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

7600 :'(


----------



## MygL (Apr 28, 2009)

Lawl I had 8500 and I lowered to 8300, arghh I mean 2 continued Blue Shells, WTF...

BTW, if DirtyD is going to re schedule... I might go...


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

I have 7300 now


----------



## MygL (Apr 28, 2009)

But, lower the VR, higher you get if wining 1st =P


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

Why?


----------



## MygL (Apr 28, 2009)

Lol, I dont know, but I get just crap when I get 1st =(

And before it was like 100 - 200


----------



## Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

When I come 1st, I get like 20-150 VR,
Last I lose 50-250


----------



## MygL (Apr 28, 2009)

Lawl that too, I got in 6th and losed alot D=


----------



## Robin (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't like losing my points...


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 28, 2009)

it isnt based on how high you are, it is based on how high everyone you are playing with is.  If you get first against a bunch of 4,000s you wont get as many points as if you get first with a bunch of 9,000s


----------



## MygL (Apr 28, 2009)

Lol maybe... But when losing whichever the rank is, it takes lots =/


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 29, 2009)

It only takes a lot if you are playing against low ranked people


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 29, 2009)

I once lost points even though I came first >_<


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I once lost points even though I came first >_<


How is that even possible?

Also, if there are spots open I would like to join please.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 29, 2009)

Please advise when it is best for you to do your tryout.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 29, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The VRs of everyone else were beyond aweful.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Please advise when it is best for you to do your tryout.


Hmm... I think Friday or Saturday would be best.


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 29, 2009)

When is the next tryout?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 29, 2009)

lol I guess Friday or Saturday.  Only person we have to tryout right now.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 29, 2009)

How are the tryouts going to work?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 29, 2009)

We will get as many people into a room as possible with the person we are trying out and we'll do probably 1 or 2 GPs and go from there


----------



## MygL (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, sounds good. This Saturday?

I'll go.


----------



## Robin (Apr 29, 2009)

I can probably do it on Saturday.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 29, 2009)

Well that will all be up to Toad Kart, it will be either day.  I always want as many as possible tho to simulate an actual race.  In my opinion 1v1 is very inaccurate to see how good someone is


----------



## Robin (Apr 29, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Well that will all be up to Toad Kart, it will be either day.  I always want as many as possible tho to simulate an actual race.  In my opinion 1v1 is very inaccurate to see how good someone is


Yeah, I agree, I usually do quite well on one-on-one's, but not so good when there are a few people....


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 29, 2009)

It should be the other way around.  1v1 you get screwed on items if you are in 2nd place.  The more people are in the race, the more evenly the items are distributed


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 29, 2009)

Is it Saturday or Friday?


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 29, 2009)

unsure, all we know is that he said this Friday or Saturday would be best.  I probably wont be able to attend, it will probably be the co-leader & or events manager's final decision


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 29, 2009)

I won't beable to make it Saturday!

Every Saturday I have soccer matches! :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:


----------



## MygL (Apr 29, 2009)

Im in a regional Race


----------



## Thunder (Apr 29, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, my problem is with 1vs1.


----------



## Robin (Apr 29, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am the complete opposite...

I am not even sure why.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 29, 2009)

This weekend my girl's parents are coming in, so I am almost positive I wont be on


----------



## Robin (Apr 29, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> This weekend my girl's parents are coming in, so I am almost positive I wont be on


OK, no problem. I am looking forward to the next practice!!


----------



## Robin (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey DirtyD, can we host our own practices?


----------



## MygL (Apr 30, 2009)

I think we can, and if its today, I might be able.


----------



## Robin (Apr 30, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I think we can, and if its today, I might be able.


I am not sure though, the Blue Ogre Group on Animal Crossing aren't allowed to, only hosts are.


----------



## MygL (Apr 30, 2009)

Well DirtyD said he wont be able to come for a while... But we cant stay doing nothing, right?


----------



## Joe (Apr 30, 2009)

We should have a co-leader or summin.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 30, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> We should have a co-leader or summin.


http://s1.zetaboards.com/The_Blue_Ogre_Group?topic=1571816/1/#new


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

Anyone for a battle?


----------



## MygL (May 1, 2009)

Mhmm I might join, I'll see


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

OK.

I have a room open now.


----------



## MygL (May 1, 2009)

Wait, do you have me added?


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

let me check...


----------



## MygL (May 1, 2009)

I dont think I have you added, so whats your FC?


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

I have just added you, I didn't have you registered until now.


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

3909-9094-6323


----------



## MygL (May 1, 2009)

Ok, getting on...


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Ok, getting on...


alright, I will open a room when you come.


----------



## MygL (May 1, 2009)

Oh lawl, I already got you added, open room =P


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

I can't see you online...


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

aw... we just got disconnected.


----------



## DirtyD (May 1, 2009)

I talked to Stu and we are going to try to reschedule the war early next week. I will post more details when I have them


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I talked to Stu and we are going to try to reschedule the war early next week. I will post more details when I have them


Awesome news! I can't wait!


----------



## cornymikey (May 1, 2009)

are there any spots left? :/


----------



## shes_a_gamer (May 1, 2009)

I'm at home under the hair dryer playing MKW if anyone wants to play with me


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

shes_a_gamer said:
			
		

> I'm at home under the hair dryer playing MKW if anyone wants to play with me


lol...

I wish I could play, but my parents are watching TV...


----------



## shes_a_gamer (May 1, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> shes_a_gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks...Im just wasting time til its time for me to head out to the club lol.


----------



## Robin (May 2, 2009)

Anyone up for a race later today?


----------



## cornymikey (May 2, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> are there any spots left? :/


DirtyD, read this.


----------



## Joe (May 3, 2009)

I need to practice.


----------



## DirtyD (May 3, 2009)

Yes we have 3 spots left


----------



## cornymikey (May 3, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Yes we have 3 spots left


can I try out for a spot?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 3, 2009)

When are we doing tryouts?


----------



## cornymikey (May 3, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> When are we doing tryouts?


so there are no tryouts?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 3, 2009)

Toad Kart's tryout was supposed to be yesterday or Friday.


----------



## Growl (May 3, 2009)

I would like to join if possible because i bought the game when it came out and I didn't just discover the MKW licenses... I lost my old one.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 3, 2009)

We need to organise a tryout.

I would, but I can't >_<


----------



## Growl (May 3, 2009)

Any1 care to try me out?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 3, 2009)

I'll join. Posting my stuff later..


----------



## Growl (May 3, 2009)

Your MKW FC is?


----------



## Growl (May 3, 2009)

Is any1 going to try me out *now*?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 3, 2009)

Growl said:
			
		

> Is any1 going to try me out *now*?


_*No*_ because DirtyD needs to be there and there isn't enough people.


----------



## Robin (May 3, 2009)

Anyone up for a race later?


----------



## Robin (May 3, 2009)

Anyone up for a race now?

*Enters a continental race*


----------



## MygL (May 3, 2009)

In a Regional Race


----------



## MygL (May 3, 2009)

I almost reached 8500 VR, but my stupid brother played, and ... HE'S A NOOB!

=S

Anyone wanna have a regional or WW race?

I'm getting on.


----------



## Joe (May 4, 2009)

Only DirtyD an do the try-outs I think.


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2009)

Anyone want to play later?


----------



## MygL (May 4, 2009)

REACHED!!!

8500 VR, CRAP IT WAS HARD

Im going to get on like in 30 minutes...


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> REACHED!!!
> 
> 8500 VR, CRAP IT WAS HARD
> 
> Im going to get on like in 30 minutes...


I had 8,500! =D

But i lost some =(


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now for that 9999VR, you atleast need to reach it once in your life.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 4, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying my life is not complete yet?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I believe I am. :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## MygL (May 4, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK!

Probably I'll try to get 2 stars first then 9999 VR! 

Then make another liscense cause I dont want to lose those 9999 =P


----------



## DirtyD (May 4, 2009)

I'm going to name the Co-leader and stuff tomorrow.  This will help with incoming tryouts and events


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I'm going to name the Co-leader and stuff tomorrow.  This will help with incoming tryouts and events


I thought only one person applied for the Co leader spot?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone ACTUALLY applied?!?!?

Edit: Oh yeah....


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would've applied, but i don't know how well i'd do the job D:


----------



## Silverstorms (May 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest you, but no-one else was suggesting people, then I forgot.


----------



## DirtyD (May 4, 2009)

I have 2-3 people in mind.  It really wouldnt be hard.  You would just help setup events, and I'd show you how to do it.  it is really easy.  And then you would help with tryouts.  Those arent hard either, you just see how good the person is and how their attitude is.  It really is an easy job


----------



## Silverstorms (May 4, 2009)

I just realised something.

In the last 472 posts, we haven't had an organised caln practise/event once!


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I have 2-3 people in mind.  It really wouldnt be hard.  You would just help setup events, and I'd show you how to do it.  it is really easy.  And then you would help with tryouts.  Those arent hard either, you just see how good the person is and how their attitude is.  It really is an easy job


Oh, well, i guess i could give it a shot *applies for co-leader position*  :veryhappy:


----------



## DirtyD (May 4, 2009)

No we tried an event, and it failed due to my illness, I've been talking to Stu trying to set a new one up... I was gone over the weekend.  I'll have a couple events for us this week, with a co-leader we might be able to have one a day.  I'd also like to consider an events manager position as well


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 4, 2009)

DirtyD @ MKW thread said:
			
		

> We are not using Allied racers. I don't believe in Allied racers.


I don't believe in your disbelief and shall continue my requests to be an ally. o:<


----------



## Thunder (May 5, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> DirtyD @ MKW thread said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, so have you announced the new co-leader, DirtyD? (YESH, I'M BLUE! =D)


----------



## MygL (May 5, 2009)

Lawl there was a hacker in a race I was, xD It was fun


----------



## MygL (May 6, 2009)

Guyzzzz, hope anyone atleast visit this topic.

Im going on MKWii with kiley in liek 30 minutes, I think, come to have practice or some crap like that


----------



## Robin (May 9, 2009)

When are we going to find out who s the event manager and co-leader?


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

anyone want to race me?


----------



## Robin (May 9, 2009)

I might have a race and battle later..


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 10, 2009)

inb4BOG


----------



## Hub12 (May 10, 2009)

Ryudo Brawl?

We can do MKW after.....mebbe.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ryudo Brawl?
> 
> We can do MKW after.....mebbe.


Sorry, not now.
I'm trying to get a 3v3 CW. :O


----------



## Robin (May 14, 2009)

Race anyone?


----------



## Joe (May 14, 2009)

I'm in a WW race.
When do we found out who's Co-leader?


----------



## Robin (May 15, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I'm in a WW race.
> When do we found out who's Co-leader?


I'm not sure.. I want to know the same thing...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 15, 2009)

*coughallycough*

O hai thar BOG persons. 0:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 15, 2009)

MKW Name: Alecks {I think...}
VR: Somewhere around 6000 (Don't go on Wi-Fi much)
Rank: Iono
Friendcode: In my sig

Pretty bad form, I know. I can tell you know, I'm pretty good.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 15, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> MKW Name: Alecks {I think...}
> VR: Somewhere around 6000 (Don't go on Wi-Fi much)
> Rank: Iono
> Friendcode: In my sig
> ...


I consider myself only fairly good so you must be better than me. 
1v1 race?


----------



## Joe (May 16, 2009)

Yaayy. I now have 8000


----------



## FITZEH (May 16, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Yaayy. I now have 8000


I only have 7500...  :O


----------



## Joe (May 16, 2009)

Cos you suck. xD
jk
I hate getting disconnected. 
8200 - 7900
):


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 16, 2009)

Joeeee, I beat chooo


----------



## Robin (May 16, 2009)

Anyone up for a race later?


----------



## Joe (May 16, 2009)

Yeahh, but I beat you mroe times. xD


----------



## Robin (May 17, 2009)

Anyone up for a race today?


----------



## Joe (May 17, 2009)

I would but I'm in the competiton.


----------



## Robin (May 17, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I would but I'm in the competiton.


The one that xYoh is hosting?


----------



## Joe (May 17, 2009)

Yeah.

*Goes in Continental Race*


----------



## Robin (May 18, 2009)

Anyone up for a race/battle soon?


----------



## Joe (May 26, 2009)

* Goes in WW race.*


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

I might join you... lol.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

This...

is...

dead...


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

I am in Worldwide race, anyone want to join?


----------



## FITZEH (May 26, 2009)

Anyone up for a race soon?


----------



## Robin (May 28, 2009)

Anyone up for a race? I am on wi-fi now.


----------



## Joe (May 28, 2009)

Not now. Tomorrow :]


----------



## cornymikey (May 28, 2009)

still wanna join...


----------



## Joe (May 30, 2009)

VR: 8400 :]


----------



## DirtyD (May 30, 2009)

im saddened because I got mine down to 8300


----------



## Robin (May 31, 2009)

My rank is 8,300.

Anyone want to race?


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Lawl, its 3:22 AM here, I wish I could...

Arrghh Im not even going to care for my VR anymore, I cant get through 9100


----------



## Joe (May 31, 2009)

8500 summin 
Keep trying xYoh


----------



## Joe (May 31, 2009)

Anyone heard of Clan RK?
I'm doing a tryout for them :O
I might be leaving here if I get it. It's dead here. :/


----------



## DirtyD (May 31, 2009)

That's ashame, I'm working on redoing this.


----------



## Joe (May 31, 2009)

If you do redo this & get the clan wars started. I'll do this instead of RK.


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

I want to tryout for a Mexican clan but I dont see one...But thats only if this doesnt get active T-T


----------



## Joe (May 31, 2009)

Create one. xd
on MKW.com


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, I'll be kinda new there and I suck at hosting stuff, I prefer join one


----------



## Joe (May 31, 2009)

XD same 
I'm new there. & crap at hosting 
I'm in Rk now:O


----------

